
The eGPU Problem - css
http://chrissardegna.com/blog/posts/the-egpu-problem/
======
jadengore
Well-written article! Hopefully OS X will open this up so intensive gaming can
actually be possible for MBP owners.

~~~
css
As long as the displays are plugged directly into the eGPU gaming shouldn't be
an issue; the setback arises if you want to use an internal display. Same goes
for iMacs and other computers with built-in high-DPI screens: eGPUs are not
allowed to drive them.

